
Ask HN: What does your ideal programming language look like? - andrewmcwatters
Hi HN, happy Friday!<p>I&#x27;m not a developer working on a new programming language, but I am curious about what others would like to see in one.<p>What things do you wish a new programming language would consider?
======
andrewmcwatters
To keep my own ideas out of the original post, I really enjoy Lua and C, but
working on multithreading in Lua is not very fun, and I wish I could work as
fast as I do in C as I do in Lua with the latter being a scripting language.

I wish a new programming language would come around that had the simplicity of
either but with some nice primitives for multithreading, and the ability to
live reload compiled code.

I want the speed of C, ability to do simple multithreading, but also the speed
of developing on Lua.

Since it would be a new programming language, I'd also enjoy FFI to interact
with existing C libraries, much like the mostly automatic FFI from LuaJIT
works, where you don't have to manually write bindings to the language.

------
mark_l_watson
I would say Racket Scheme with the 40 years of infrastructure that Common Lisp
has.

